# Verfügbarkeit ICB Rahmensets 2014



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Moin!
Wer Interesse an einem ICB Rahmenset 2014 hat, kann hier mal vorbeischauen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## frankderflieger (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 


wer kann Licht ins Dunkel bringen : 

Der 2013er Rahmen wurde mit dem beiliegenden 

Dämpfer: Rockshox Monarch Plus+ RC3 beworben !

Unter dem link von Hans für das 2014er Set findet sich nur der 

Rock Shox Monarch Plus Dämpfer 216*63mm L/M Tune.

Wurde das Angebot abgespeckt oder fehlt in der 2014er spec das RC3 einfach nur ?

Danke & Gruß 
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (13. Oktober 2013)

Denke mal, dass es nen RC3 ist sonst hätte das R gestanden


----------



## Carver_Bikes (14. Oktober 2013)

frankderflieger schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> 
> wer kann Licht ins Dunkel bringen :
> ...



Moin!
Hier wird nix abgespeckt, das RC3 habe ich nur nicht nochmal extra erwähnt. Im Rahmenset ist der Monarch Plus RC3 HV verbaut, wie auch im Komplettrad.
Gruß Hans


----------



## frankderflieger (14. Oktober 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hier wird nix abgespeckt, das RC3 habe ich nur nicht nochmal extra erwähnt. Im Rahmenset ist der Monarch Plus RC3 HV verbaut, wie auch im Komplettrad.
> Gruß Hans


 

Hallo Hans, 

danke für die schnelle Klärung !

Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------

